# Book Review



## RMACKD (Dec 1, 2004)

I recently got a three books by Mark Hatmaker and decided to write a review on them. 
No Holds Barred Fighting:Guide to Submission Wrestling
 This book covers the basics of grappling. the grappling style Hatmaker uses is Catchwrestling and you get the basics in this book. Besides providing the basics he shows techniques not seen much in other grappling style such as the figure four choke. I thought the takedowns section could have been a bit longer though. This is a great book for a beginner.

More No Holds Barred fighting
 This book covers more techniques. Most of it is submissions. First he starts off with some great ways of beating the Guillotine choke. Then he moves onto other moves and includes a section about the favorite moves of Kazushi Sakuraba. All material is clearly presented and explained. I particulary liked his section on the Rear Naked Choke compared to the Sleeper Choke.

 No Holds Barred Fighting:Savage Strikes
 For striking Mark Hatmaker and his extreme self protection group use a combination of Pre-Queensbury boxing for all the various strikes, modern advances of boxing and the illegal punches found in boombattle. It was interesting to see how Pre-Queensbury boxing had some techniques similar to muay thai mainly the thigh kick and the clinch and knee strikes. This book covers punches, inserts, knees, elbows, headbutts, low blows, ground and pound and many other things. It is a great book on striking in NHB using old school boxing. I also liked his section on the science behind punches. I personally thought all these books were great especially for the price they offer. His site is at www.extremeselfprotection.com


----------



## getgoin (Dec 2, 2004)

I like Mark Hatmaker's stuff alot. The third book I didn't know about, I'll have to get it. I have his Extreme Boxing videos, which covers the same as the book I would imagine. There are some very good ideas within what he does. I would recommend his stuff to anyone, Top notch.


----------

